# Ithaca Shotguns



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Anyone know a good place to go fondle some? I'm interested in a bottom eject shotgun for home defense. I know what to expect out of the BPS, but I wouldn't mind seeing the new (since reopening) Model 37 before I make a final decision. 

One question that I'm sure one of you has the answer to: It looks like Ithaca has a button safety, and not a tang safety like the Browning. I assume it presses right to left, but can it be changed fairly easily and inexpensively to be the opposite for a lefty shooter?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

There is only one dealer in Utah for Ithaca. Heritage Arms in Midvale (About 7000th S State St)
They had several 20 gauge featherlights in a couple weeks ago, but they are now gone. They may have one on hand though. I think they usually just order them in when people want them though. They were beautiful shotguns though, balanced well and nice finish too.


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

If you can find a dealer that you can use their FFL, they are on Auctionarms. I know you said you wanted to feel it, so you can also check pawn shops. 

I have an old model 37 in 12 ga, grew up shooting these guns. I have three other shotguns, and always take this one in the field. Mostly for the weight issue, but love how it shoots!

Safety is by the trigger gard, not sure on switching the direction. 

I'm a lefty, but my dad taught me how to shoot righty. Thank goodness!!!  It helped a lot in the army, no hot brass down the shirt..........


----------



## drifter (Feb 19, 2008)

I bought one in 1973, my firts shotgun. Model 37, 2 3\4 featherlight. I use it once or twice a year to knock down a grouce or dove then put it away. It always makes me smile when it is in my hands. It kicks like a mule but I love that gun!!!! It is my most treasured gun . Not for the price but the memories. 

Drifter


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Last time I was in the Gift House (25th St. Ogden) , Scotty had two Mod. 37's in 20 Guage. Had one on a 70's Dove Hunt in Niland California, loved it.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Matt B said:


> If you can find a dealer that you can use their FFL, they are on Auctionarms. I know you said you wanted to feel it, so you can also check pawn shops.


I can actually order straight from Ithaca and have it sent to an FFL. I've got a friend that I use that doesn't charge me for the transfer. But yeah, the reason for my post is info on any stores around here that have any in stock so I can touch before I buy. If anyone sees any Ithaca shotties, especially the defense model, in a store in the next couple weeks please post up and let me know where you saw it. I'm in SL so those would be easiest for me to visit, and I'm turkey hunting every weekend this month so I probably won't be able to get outside the valley until I've got my bird.


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

Good luck with your search. Both for a shotgun and Turkey! 

I've never seen the home defense or tactical model of an ithaca. But if it's like the model 37, it would be a keeper. 

I don't work far from the Gift house in Ogden. I may have to take a drive on lunch........


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Matt B said:


> Good luck with your search. Both for a shotgun and Turkey!
> 
> I've never seen the home defense or tactical model of an ithaca. But if it's like the model 37, it would be a keeper.
> 
> I don't work far from the Gift house in Ogden. I may have to take a drive on lunch........


It is the Model 37 in 5 shot or 8 shot, with an 18 1/2" barrel and parkerized finish.


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

The first time I went duck hunting from a boat, one of the guys with me had Model 37. I was amazed at the neat pile between his feet. 

I would love to have a model 37(12 or 20), or a Mag 10 for that matter.


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

Did you ever find one to look at?


----------



## blueelk65 (Jan 30, 2009)

I have an ithaca model 51 magnum I'd be willing to part with,801-373-5321 jr


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Matt B said:


> Did you ever find one to look at?


No, but I will be in Texas next week on business. A friend of mine says he knows a great shop that he wants to take me to. I better leave my credit card at home. :wink:


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

Did y'all (practicing my Texan) get to look at some why you were there? I just looked at the gift house today. They had a 20 and 12 ga model 37 there.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

I did. I'm going to go with the Browning because it is more ambidextrous than the Ithaca, and both a righty and lefty shooter will be using this gun. However, I'm hoping Santa will bring me a 20 gauge Ultralight this Christmas. 8)


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

As a lefty shooter, I now (for the past two years) have both a BPS and a Model 37. I love them both. I was raised shooting an Ithaca and only one time have I ever had an issue with the safety. I believe that was even the first day I ever shot it (about 10 yrs old) and the safety was very well worn (the gun was already about 30 years old) and I have never had an issue with the "button safety" since.

I haven't handled a new Ithaca yet, but they sure look pretty. They have a great reputation. I hope to someday pick up a new one to add to my shotgun collection (currently at 2). The only reason my Ithaca doesn't go after waterfowl with me is because it only has a 2 3/4 in. chamber.

Bottom line is you can't go wrong with either the BPS or the Model 37. Both are great guns for ambidextrous shooters and are excellent companions when shooting with a partner in a blind.


----------

